# Long Point Beach Club, Ontario, Canada - RCI is cancelling weeks to this resort



## klennan (May 28, 2017)

Does anyone know weather this resort is still open? Had it booked for mid June 2017 and RCI cancelled it on me just now. Only two weeks before our scheduled week away. So upset about this. Called RCI back because they just left a voice mail and the girl is not in till Tuesday. Is this even ethical to do in the timeshare world? I can't believe how awful this is and unprofessional it is. She said there were no other resorts in the area open either. So what the heavens? Can they just cancel like that and not provide a better alternative. Thoughts and help are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## moonstone (May 28, 2017)

Don't know about the resort but when you get in touch with RCI demand (by speaking to a supervisor if necessary) that they give you a suitable replacement.

Years ago RCI cancelled a week I had booked for my sister in Florida 3 days before check-in! Airline tickets & rental car was booked. After a few calls back & forth RCI got her a 2 bedroom (I had reserved a 1 bedroom) at a resort in a nicer location (still in same area), AND refunded the Extra Vacation fee!

Stand firm, don't let them ruin your vacation!


~Diane


----------



## klennan (May 29, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.  I do intend to have some kind of settlement that is totally to my advantage.  I hope others don't just sit back and let them screw with them. It is a holiday, so now it is day six
since they left my phone message and nothing can be done about it till tomorrow, Tuesday.  I will keep you posted.  Thanks again.


----------



## moonstone (May 29, 2017)

It's unfortunate this happened right before a holiday weekend. When you called back last week RCI should have let another rep start the process of finding a replacement for you. I have heard of others on this forum getting suitable or better replacement weeks when RCI cancels. Sometimes the cancellation is out of RCI's control (when a resort is damaged by fire) but I think they always try to fix things and keep the customer happy.
Good luck!

~Diane


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 29, 2017)

Problem is Ontario has a limited number of timeshares and summer is primo time and there are not a lot of deposits available.  The florida example above is not representative, as there are a large number of TS in FL.  

You might be hard pressed to find RCI giving you a suitable replacement. 

I had II do the same thing to me.  It is likely NOT RCI that is pulling the week, but the resort itself.  In my case I was flying to Nevis (next door to St Kitts).  I had to week book, but the owner of the resort felt he was getting to many people staying in developer weeks he deposited into RCI but not getting enough buyers from that pool of people.  So he pulled the plug.  I had flight booked, car rented, all the same thing.  I had to cancel everything and rebook.  II could offer me nothing in the Caribbean for the timeframe I was booked for.  I was left to do it on my own.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 29, 2017)

Long Point Beach Club registered with RCI - July 2016  .
I saw some fall 2017 weeks there  in Dec 2016 or Jan 2017 and put it in my " future thoughts file "

I believe it is a fractional ownership that is new & located on Lake Erie  . Perhaps not all units are finished / sold 
or ...(?)

Sandy - on another thread you posted you  were originally from London ON 
so I am sure you were connecting with family as well as vacationing when you booked this exchange 

I live in the GTA - so if I can be of any help - please feel free to message me


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 29, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Sandy - on another thread you posted you  were originally from London ON
> so I am sure you were connecting with family as well as vacationing when you booked this exchange
> 
> I live in the GTA - so if I can be of any help - please feel free to message me



Yes, I am originally from London, ON and used to live in GTA before relocating stateside.

I didn't book an Ontario exchange, I booked a Nevis exchange that resort pulled back out of II 2 weeks before my arrival in Nevis.  II was useless as there was NO exchange they were able to book.

OP had the Long Point booked.  I was just trying to level set expectations with OP, that finding a replacement in Ontario in the summer is going to be darn near impossible.  The only things that might be around are studios at the Shell north of Barrie.  I wouldn't accept any of the resorts near Cranberry near Collingwood, they are all OK but not great exchanges.  I didn't realize there was a new resort near Long Point.

I just also looked up and realized that the OP is also from Ontario, but profile does not say where.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 29, 2017)

Sandy - sorry about the mix up . That is what happens when you are working at home & reading TUG ( at the same time )

the OP - may have to rent a cottage near Lake Erie  . At least in June that should be  possible .


----------



## Luckytimer (Jun 2, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes, I am originally from London, ON and used to live in GTA before relocating stateside.
> 
> I didn't book an Ontario exchange, I booked a Nevis exchange that resort pulled back out of II 2 weeks before my arrival in Nevis.  II was useless as there was NO exchange they were able to book.
> 
> ...


Hello, fellow London, Ontarian here!  Born, raised and now returned to my roots!


----------



## Luckytimer (Jun 2, 2017)

Have you phoned the resort DIRECTLY??????  No doubt the blame game will start.  They will blame RCI and RCI will blame the resort.  Stand your ground.  Demand to speak to a supervisor (and above) and make RCI compensate you for your troubles (free booking fee, free exchange or anything on your account)  I am hating on RCI and am so fed up with them.  I am sticking with them but so very reluctantly.


----------

